
Revealed: none of Britain's $1bn tech firms openly support Brexit - gustavson
http://www.theguardian.com/politics/2016/may/16/revealed-none-of-britain-tech-unicorns-openly-support-brexit
======
MollyR
That maybe true, but its clear this issue is way more complex as 300 ceo's do
back the brexit. [http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2016-05-15/uk-establishment-
st...](http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2016-05-15/uk-establishment-stunned-
over-300-ceos-back-brexit-business-not-government-creates-w)

~~~
phatfish
For some context, there are currently 3,433,780 active companies incorporated
in the UK.

Aside from my belief that on the whole (not everything!) the EU is a positive
force, I have no faith that the current crop of cheerleaders for Brexit have
the average Briton's best interest at heart.

I don't trust Jonson, Farage, Gove or Duncan Smith in the slightest.

~~~
UVB-76
A huge number of those companies will be dormant, wholly owned subsidiaries,
or one-man-band operations (e.g. contractors with limited companies)

Of course it's a moot point because companies don't have citizens' best
interests in mind. They want cheap labor, big markets, lobbying power, and
regulations that raise barriers to entry for their industries.

On all of those counts, the EU is fantastic for big business, but not
necessarily for ordinary citizens.

------
UVB-76
The interests of corporate bodies and their owners differ significantly from
those of ordinary citizens.

